

Minuum keyboard on a Smart Watch - spaky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA6ey1SzHdM

======
neonkiwi
The smart watch as an output device is pretty obvious, but this is really
interesting tech to make it a viable input device as well.

The Minuum team made a really impressive IndieGoGo video a while back[1], they
quickly got the Android version of the keyboard onto the Play store[2], and
they're still continuing to impress! Great work, keep it up.

[1] [http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-minuum-keyboard-
projec...](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-minuum-keyboard-project)

[2]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.whirlscape...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.whirlscape.minuumkeyboard)

------
ssalenik
Which smartwatch is this?

~~~
spaky
Samsung Galaxy Gear

